# My Setup



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Panny TH-50PHD8UK
Sunfire Ultimate Receiver
Toshiba HD-A1
Sony PS3
Artison Portrait LCR
Artison LRS surrounds
SVS PB2Ultra

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/My%20Set%20Up/

next addition....dual PB13-ultras


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice setup Keith... :T

I've always wanted to try one of those Sunfire receivers, but I've never had enough money.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie!

I would have never paid full price for the Sunfire, but I got used in mint condition about 2yrs ago for less than half of retail. I'm torn, want the new audio codecs. Looked at the new Grand Theater receiver, but it's 5Gs! Maybe after the next upgrade I'll start saving.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice setup! Even better sub:heehee:


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Doc!

Had a small demo last weekend. The guys were here to check out my Artison's, until I 
played ch6 of Flight of the Phoenix. The focus quickly changed to the ultra, none of 
them had ever experienced a sub other than Bose or whatever is booming at Bestbuy.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

weeZ said:


> Thanks Doc!
> 
> Had a small demo last weekend. The guys were here to check out my Artison's, until I
> played ch6 of Flight of the Phoenix. The focus quickly changed to the ultra, none of
> them had ever experienced a sub other than Bose or whatever is booming at Bestbuy.


Lol, one of the kings of bass that movie is. The waterfalls are crazy:coocoo:


----------

